# What Was The Last Sport/Competition You Watched?



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Similar to the 'what are you reading right now?' and 'what movie did you last watch?' threads.

Use this thread to post the last NFL/NBA/NHL/MLS/NCAA/Euro Soccer/tennis/Golf/Olympics etc. competition you watched on TV or attended. Can even be a Little League game you watched!

Currently watching Monday Night Football: Lions at Packers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Same lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

WEC Shanghai


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Watched UMass lose to Mississippi State on Saturday (college football).


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Mayweather vs Mcgregor, August 26. I rarely watch sports these days.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I watched the Islanders game the other night. Probably the only sporting event I've watched since the superbowl. I rarely watch sports because they are boring, but nothing else was on TV.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

UFC 217. Man what an amazing sporting event.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Watched "Primer" a few days ago. It is a pretty cool indie film. I am currently "reading" The Reaper, by Nick Irving, but I'm really only listening to it on Audible.

Edit: Woops! I didn't read the thread title, just the first sentence LOL. Um, I watched a Miami Dolphins game like a month ago (idek who they played anymore, it was just a thing i went to because one of my neighbors is a huge dolphins fan and had free beer lol).


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

green9206 said:


> UFC 217. Man what an amazing sporting event.


This. Was sooo good!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

LA Kings at Anaheim Ducks

Entertaining game (especially the Perry/Quick fight; what else defines the rivalry?), but fell asleep in the 3rd. Had a feeling the Kings were gonna come back and win.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

The Western Michigan vs Kent St football game on CBS Sports Network. Need the Huskies to win their next game.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Winnipeg Jets vs Vegas


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Wales v Australia, rugby union. I expected a slaughter so I was pleasantly surprised, even if we still lost.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Watched UConn beat Stanford this afternoon (women's basketball).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I kind of flip between college football games. Haven't been able to get to the NFL that much this year. Watching sports can be fun, but a quick way to lose an entire day.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sixers-Lakers last night (NBA). Embiid went nuts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

UFC


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Watching Western Michigan vs South Carolina basketball. Getting pasted by SC again...............At least soccer won a National Tourney game.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't remember, probably 2years ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

UEFA Champions League


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Attended the Western Michigan / Oakland basketball game. Oakland won a close game, got a couple favorable calls, should be very good this year in the Horizon


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Epl & ufc


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Suns @ Raptors Kind of boring; Raptors dominated

Warriors @ Pistons Great game; Pistons have played well vs the Warriors for the past couple seasons, but fell short in the closing minutes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

EPL


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Epl & ufc


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Attended the AHL Milwaukee Brewers @ Grand Rapids Griffins game on New Years Eve

Am now watching the GLI Championship game: Bowling Green St vs Michigan Tech


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Florida Panthers @ Detroit Red Wings

Panthers dominated play, but Wings still won.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chelsea vs Norwich in the FA Cup


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Colorado College vs Western Michigan hockey, WMU won
Los Angeles Kings vs Anaheim Ducks hockey, Ducks won


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jacksonville Jaguars vs New England Patriots. Patriots won. ****ing Patriots. One ****ing penalty the whole game.

Attended the Indy Fuel vs Kalamazoo Wings game in person. Fuel won. Good game though. First time I've been to an ECHL/K-Wings game.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

A few this weekend

Western Michigan at Buffalo college hoops. UB won 
Detroit Red Wings at Florida Panthers hockey. Panthers won 
Philadelphia Eagles vs New England Patriots football. Eagles won


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ NFL: Eagles/Patriots
~ EPL: Newcastle/Palace
~ UFC: Machida/Anders


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

EPL: Watford/Chelsea


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

EPL, UFC, & Olympics


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

I went to fifa world cup. It was Paraguay vs USA. USA won.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chicago Blackhawks @ Anaheim Ducks. Duck won


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

UCL of course


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

FA Cup: Leceister City vs Chelsea FC


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chicago Bulls @ Detroit Pistons. Pistons won


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

EPL: Man-U vs Swans
EPL: Everton vs Man City
Boxing: Joshua vs Parker


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

EPL: Man City vs Man Utd


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ English Premier League
~ UFC Fight Night


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Burnley vs Chelsea


----------



## onepiecefreak16 (Apr 16, 2018)

Probably a football game 5 years ago haha


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Champions League Semi Final 2nd Leg Real Madrid vs Bayern Munich


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Champions League Semi Final 2nd Leg Real Madrid vs Bayern Munich.

Ha.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Washington Nationals @ Arizona Diamondbacks. D-Backs lost 

Kept score for the first time. Makes the game a little more interesting. Will do the same for tonight's series-finisher.


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Champions League Final


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

CL final, of course.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Warriors @ Cavaliers. Warriors won, and won the NBA Championship too.

Was hoping for CLE, but I don't hate GS.


----------



## Dully (Jun 17, 2018)

World Cup


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess this would equate to... Hacky Sack Volleyball.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In person, or on tv?


On tv: Currently watching World Cup: Poland vs Senegal. xD Poland. Lulz.


In person: Weightlifting at the Commonwealth Games, a couple months ago.


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

World Cup


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

karenw said:


> England World Cup of course, I guessed the score correctly whilst watching the game. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


I know who to ask next time I place a bet.

World Cup obviously.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Detroit Tigers @ Chicago White Sox 

Rivalry game. Tigers got to a 5-run or so lead, White Sox tied it up, Tigers pull ahead in the 8th to win. 


--------

I don't watch international Soccer, but I do try to catch a couple MLS games a year to break-up baseball.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Ufc 225


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Los Angeles Dodgers @ Los Angeles Angels
Angels won 
Dodgers got off to a quick lead, thought it'd get ugly, but Halos homered late to win 

Detroit Tigers @ Houston Astros
Astros won 
Tigers shutout, but got lots of hits and were in it to the end, just couldn't get the 'dagger'.


----------



## lenard (Aug 10, 2018)

World Cup final France again Croatia


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

The 9th at Saratoga.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Match of the day


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Two boxing fights, Sergey Kovalev vs Eleider Alvarez and Dmitry Bivol vs Isaac Chilemba. Good stuff.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Bengals game we actually won now can we win a playoff game in my lifetime?


----------

